# SCHWINN STING-RAY & KRATE SEAT RESTORATION SERVICE



## GWLW7272 (Dec 21, 2017)

https://www.koolestuff.com/schwinn-sting-ray--krate-seats.html


----------



## Ridge Rider (Dec 22, 2017)

Can you do silver/white seats from '65-68 ?
Seems to be a large demand for early non-krate seats for folks that have Deluxe,Super Deluxe and Standard Sting Rays of that Vintage.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## GWLW7272 (Dec 23, 2017)

Ridge Rider said:


> Can you do silver/white seats from '65-68 ?
> Seems to be a large demand for early non-krate seats for folks that have Deluxe,Super Deluxe and Standard Sting Rays of that Vintage.
> Thanks
> Dave View attachment 727987





Ridge Rider said:


> Can you do silver/white seats from '65-68 ?
> Seems to be a large demand for early non-krate seats for folks that have Deluxe,Super Deluxe and Standard Sting Rays of that Vintage.
> Thanks
> Dave View attachment 727987




we have had many requests for both the silver & white deep tufted seats....the current white marine material is really not up to our standards so we are still searching for a better alternative.  We have sourced the silver & are awaiting our initial order of vinyl to come in...stay tuned, thanks


----------



## Chopper1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Can you do a mini twinn front seat ?


----------



## GWLW7272 (Dec 25, 2017)

Chopper1 said:


> Can you do a mini twinn front seat ?





we plan on having a vinyl within the next month or so..we could so a silver glitter without the ribs now ( smooth)


----------

